# Grand Timber Lodge units



## Judy (Jan 14, 2006)

We have an exchange to Grand Timber Lodge, Breckenridge, Colorado in a two-bedroom at the end of this month.  Are any units better than others?  Which should I request?


----------



## labguides (Jan 15, 2006)

In late August, we had a one bedroom unit in a new building. It was on the end and we had out own private garden (acutally garage rooftop).  

We LOVED Grand Timber and want to return. The staff was great.

Enjoy!


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 15, 2006)

We are new owners, but have only stayed there one night on a bonus night last August.  We stayed in a two bedroom in the main building - where you check in.  There is not air conditioning and our unit was above the pool and hot tug, so you could hear the folks having fun till around 10:00 PM, which was a little late for our Grandchildren - ages 2 & 4.  Not sure of the building numbers.


----------



## eal (Jan 15, 2006)

*avoid the main building*

We stayed at Grand Timber Lodge in June 2004 in a unit in a building ajacent to the main office building, and it was much quieter - also avoid the building with the store, restaurant and bar.  

It is a lovely place and we had a fantastic time in Breckenridge.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 15, 2006)

Grand Timbers website:

http://www.grandtimber.com/

Go to Grand Timber Lodge - Map & Directions - Property Map


----------



## calgal (Jan 16, 2006)

I looked at the property map and am trying to figure out the best building for ski in/out access. Is it building 5 and 6? My husband and son are going 4/2-4/9 for spring break skiing. They have a studio. Is that the lockoff portion of a 3 BR?


----------



## dash (Jan 17, 2006)

cal gal, yest this is the lockoff.

Dash


----------



## Judy (Jan 18, 2006)

calgal, I called Grand Timber yesterday to request a unit location for our stay.  I was told that because our exchange was Saturday to Saturday, we would have to stay in buildings 1 - 4.  She said that buildings 1 and 2 are close to ski-in, ski-out for peak 8.  Building 5 has better access for ski-in, ski-out for peak 9.  IMHO, neither of these is truely ski-in, ski-out.  From building 1, you have to walk across the road.  And according to the website , to access peak 9, you have to ski 50 yards, take off your skis and walk to the lift.


----------



## calgal (Jan 18, 2006)

I guess it's better for ski-in than ski-out. My guys have a Sun checkin so I will request bldg 5 or 6 for them. The map looks like bldg 6 a bit closer to lift than bldg 5. Thanks for the info.


----------

